# My new adopted girl Mitzi



## MaxZmom (Feb 21, 2007)

*I adopted a new little Tabby girl from our local shelter Friday. Her names Mitzi. She's a gray tabby with orange spots on her head and back! She has justed very well to her new home. Heres some pics!*


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwww...she's just darling!! :heart


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Congratulations! She's adorable!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

So cute! Looks like she loves life now!  :kittyball


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so glad you adopted this kitty! She's beautifully marked.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Stripes AND spots - just stunning! :luv


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats! :luv She is a beauty! Hugs and purrs


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She's got lovely colouring :wink: , what a sweetie!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Awww...she's a cutie....and a poster girl for spaying too!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Soooooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## loveshobbits (Dec 11, 2006)

What a gorgeous little domestic tiger  

Michelle


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

how pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats! She's a beauty.


----------

